# Como son los parlantes de marca hivi



## deniel144 (Ene 23, 2009)

eso quería saber si alguien tiene parlantes de esta marca y que me diga si son de buena calidad eso
esta es la pagina http://www.swanspeaker.com/drivers/index.asp

saludos


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 23, 2009)

se ve una empresa seria, repito se ve seria, nunca he visto sus productos, pero todo la gabacho es BUENO. eso es de ley.


----------



## deniel144 (Ene 23, 2009)

ok gracias es que en chile una persona los trae y no e encontrado otros que no sean para auto 

saludos


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 23, 2009)

bueno, tambien no te olvides de marcas como beyma, jbl, peavey, electrovoice, etc.


----------



## deniel144 (Ene 23, 2009)

ok es que son relativamente baratos por que unos parlantes, tweeter  y un sistema estéreo sale como 60000 y de los poco comentarios que hay dicen que son buenos pero seguire buscando ya que es lo ultimo primero quiero el amplificador ya que puedo usar unos parlantes de un equipo sony del año 90  

saludos

edit:e buscado algunas marcas junto con las que me mencionas y venden armado con sus cajas y a un presio poco accesible :S


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 23, 2009)

bueno, como ya se sabe, siempre entra la relacion calidad/precio, y lo que entiendo lo que tu buscas es calidad, y la calidad no es barata, no siempre, hay una que otra exepcion, pero, pues te deseo suerte en tu busqueda.

saludos.


----------



## deniel144 (Ene 23, 2009)

ok gracias si no me convence me aguantare un poco y me comprare unos buenos, ya que e encontrado marcas como selenium y peavey hay haré las cotizaciones y calidad


slaudos


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 24, 2009)

ok´s de nada.


----------

